# Milk Days - 2010 - Harvard, IL. - 5/29/2010



## chisoxjim (May 25, 2010)

My first competition this Saturday up in Harvard, IL.

Kind of a mix of bbq and grilling with categories of:  ribs, chicken, pork, and burgers.

Figured it would be a good first event to see how I like competition.  14 teams are signed up.

1st prize in each category is $125, and a cash prize for grand champion. 

I will be brining my WSM, and my Weber kettle to compete.  Wish me luck.

Obviously a non-KCBS event, but sanctioned as a "braggin rights" event by Illinois BBQ Society

more info:

http://www.milkdays.com/pdf/2010/Grilling-Contest-Info.pdf

or google:  milk days harvard


----------



## nickelmore (May 25, 2010)

Harvard would be a good ride, maybe I'll polish up the bike and ride up there.

Either way,  Good Luck,  and take some pictures,  competition Q-View!


----------



## chisoxjim (May 25, 2010)

nickelmore said:


> Harvard would be a good ride, maybe I'll polish up the bike and ride up there.
> 
> Either way,  Good Luck,  and take some pictures,  competition Q-View!


thanks, 

weather is looking good for Saturday.  Im thinking Harvard is a little over an hour from my house.  Just look for the guy in the red White Sox hat, and a hawaiian shirt if you head up.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ill take pics for sure.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 30, 2010)

lots of sun yesterday, mid-80's so I got fried.

The good:

Competition was fun& well run.    I didnt win or place in any category, but had some fun doing it.  Hit all my turn in times, and was happy with my food.  Friendly folks sharing food and beer, it was a good time.  Amateur judges,  and none of the teams with the big expensive rigs, and competition trophies won(not sure what tha says about the judging process).

The bad:

Kind of a hassle lugging my smokers, food, etc to and from the cookoff.  114 miles each way, and I pretty much decided on the way home that Im too old to be lugging stuff back and forth to compete.  I am a backyard cook & like it.  With that said I am signed up for a competition in September, leaning towards not doing it.


----------



## nickelmore (May 30, 2010)

It was a beautiful day for sure.  At least you gave it a whirl.   With all the good stuff you post, the judges must have been real amateurs.

I just knew you were going to get a trophy.

I was looking forward to the ride up there, but ended up working on my bike (thanks to a big bump going into Wilmington)  instead of riding it.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 30, 2010)

nickelmore said:


> It was a beautiful day for sure.  At least you gave it a whirl.   With all the good stuff you post, the judges must have been real amateurs.
> 
> I just knew you were going to get a trophy.
> 
> ...


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 4, 2010)

Good for you for getting out there and giving it a shot.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It certainly isn't for everyone.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2010)

Jim,

Glad you ate good, and had fun. Moving your stuff has to be a pain at most ages.

I still can't see how anybody beat your ribs----I've drooled all the way from PA over many of them.

Bearcarver


----------

